# Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation



## rearlpettway (Aug 21, 2014)

Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation




From a very old cactus, cut a pad that is at least six months old, the older the pad the faster you will get new pads, flowers and fruit. Allow the cut part of the the pad to form a callous. This will take a week or two in warm weather but longer when the air is moist. Be sure to allow more time rather than less, to avoid rot. Sit the pad upright while it forms callous so that it will not curl.
When planting the pad, settle it upright only about an inch deep in a mixture of equal parts of soil and sand. We have found that any soil that drains well works fine. Planting the pad too deeply will encourage rot. Water the pad. Let the soil dry between future waterings. Wait several months before beginning to harvest either pads or fruit, or future harvests will lessened. Generally, the second or third pad to form will bear flowers and fruit, but a pad from an older plant may flower and set fruit sooner than a section from a younger, immature pad.
Remember to plant the oldest pad that you can find. The pads from the grocery store are harvested for human consumption and are young and tender and aren't old enough.
If you prefer more flowers and fruits, give the plants a no-nitrogen fertilizer once a month, even through the winter. During this dormant period, the plants require a bright situation and enough water only to keep the pads from shriveling. The cactus will bloom and set fruit from early spring through the summer, depending on the variety. Each pad can support numerous flowers, each yielding one fruit. Up to 30 blooms have been counted on mature pads, but 8 to 16 is a good number to allow for development of good-sized fruits. The fruits are ripe enough to harvest when the glochids fall off. Twist, rather than pull, the fruit from the pad to avoid tearing it.
These pads were harvested from a plant that is over 30 years old.
These were planted in May 2014.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you for this!


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 21, 2014)

great info. thanks


----------



## Flipper (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent info 

Thanks


----------



## kathyth (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 22, 2014)

rearlpettway said:


> Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation
> View attachment 92899
> View attachment 92900
> 
> ...



This is a *BAD* idea! Any fertilizer will damage the cacti...never mind the flowers and fruit! It's the pads that are important and your animals more so! If you fertilize monthly, there's no way to keep the chemicals out of the tortoise... it takes better than a month for the chemicals to work their way out of the plant...


----------



## rearlpettway (Aug 22, 2014)

DeanS said:


> This is a *BAD* idea! Any fertilizer will damage the cacti...never mind the flowers and fruit! It's the pads that are important and your animals more so! If you fertilize monthly, there's no way to keep the chemicals out of the tortoise... it takes better than a month for the chemicals to work their way out of the plant...



Ok, thanks.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## rearlpettway (Aug 22, 2014)

DeanS,
We don't allow our tortoise to eat the cactus pad from the plant. We wait 3 months after the last fertilization before we cut and feed a pad or fruit from the cactus. About 3 or 4 years ago I subjected cactus pad and fruit to mass spec. analysis and there was no significant harmful compounds found in the pad or fruit tissue.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## rearlpettway (Aug 22, 2014)

To clarify my last comment.
We subject the cactus pad and fruit to mass spec. 3 months after the last application of fertilizer.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2014)

Just a note about fertilizer: Cacti are pretty sensitive and if you think the ground needs fertilizers, use at half or less dose than what the directions call for. And only fertilize when the cacti are actively growing.


----------



## rearlpettway (Aug 22, 2014)

DeanS Reminded of some thing that we did.
If you fertilize you need to wait 3 months after the last application of fertilizer before you feed the pads or fruit to your tortoise.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome info! Thank you! 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 22, 2014)

Fertilize with processed plant matter, some people call it tortoise poo.  To do it right you need at least one large tortoise though.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 22, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Fertilize with processed plant matter, some people call it tortoise poo.  To do it right you need at least one large tortoise though.


Haha. Thanks for the tip! I have 2 small torts. I use compost tea or fish tank water for my plants. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 23, 2014)

I live in FLA and growing cactus is not very hard I just have to watch the rains. I use coffee grinds and my kids rabbit poop to fertilize my cactus,mulberry,veggies etc. I been using for years and feed it with no bad effects. So, recycle your coffee grinds.


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> I use compost tea or fish tank water for my plants.



HA! I do that too! Got a 135 gallon tank in my entry way.


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2014)

Rodney. I love this post but there is one thing I have to disagree with. I don't think newly planted pads should be watered right away. For me, even in my ridiculously super dry climate, this will cause them to rot. I wait one month after planting to water them and then I water once or twice a week in our hot dry summers and no water at all over winter for any outdoor cactus.

Your thread has given me two new things to try out though: 1. I always lay the pads flat to let the cut part "scar" over and sometimes they do curl. I am going to try keeping some upright to see if that help prevent curling. 2. I always plant the pads 1/3 to 1/2 in the ground. I've never tried only putting one inch in the ground and I'm curious to see how well that will work here for me.

Thank you for this informative thread and the new ideas.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just plant my cactus right in the compost . And be careful coffee grounds make the soil more acid but that's great for the hibiscus plants .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you all that is what great we all help each other and the tortoises reap the benefits. I raise some different types of Oputia Prickly Pear cactus and once a month in the spring and summer I used my kids rabbit manure it will not burn like other animal manures that you have to age before using. Grandpa turtle 144 thanks about coffee grounds.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> HA! I do that too! Got a 135 gallon tank in my entry way.


If you have South American fish species, they usually require low pH, which is ideal for cacti. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> If you have South American fish species, they usually require low pH, which is ideal for cacti.



Most of the fish for sale today have been bred and acclimated to more neutral or high pH water and do fine. I've been keeping South Americans and other low pH species in my hard alkaline (dechlorinated) tap water since the early 80s, and I've never once even attempted to adjust the pH. They all do fine. Of course I don't keep neons, cardinals, or discus... Mostly the big bruiser cichlids and cat fish. Right now I have Salvinis, Jack Dempsy's, Convicts, Leporinus, pink tailed chalceus, some corey's, and a big pleco.

Okay enough highjacking. Lets go to the "other pet" section if you want to talk more. Sorry Rodney.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 2, 2014)

It's interesting to see how small the container needed to plant this pad. I always think they need bigger, but yours seem do well.


----------



## rearlpettway (Sep 6, 2014)

Yellow Turtle said:


> It's interesting to see how small the container needed to plant this pad. I always think they need bigger, but yours seem do well.


We saw them at the garden store planted in very small containers and subsequently looked up this information on internet. We dip do that they do better in small containers.


Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## rearlpettway (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Rodney. I love this post but there is one thing I have to disagree with. I don't think newly planted pads should be watered right away. For me, even in my ridiculously super dry climate, this will cause them to rot. I wait one month after planting to water them and then I water once or twice a week in our hot dry summers and no water at all over winter for any outdoor cactus.
> 
> Your thread has given me two new things to try out though: 1. I always lay the pads flat to let the cut part "scar" over and sometimes they do curl. I am going to try keeping some upright to see if that help prevent curling. 2. I always plant the pads 1/3 to 1/2 in the ground. I've never tried only putting one inch in the ground and I'm curious to see how well that will work here for me.
> 
> Thank you for this informative thread and the new ideas.



Tom,
I am just posting what worked for us. I am not saying that it's right.
We planted 9 cactus pads watered them very well. None of them started to rot.





Sent from Rodney Earl Pettway's iPad using TortForum


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 10, 2014)

Started a bunch right in the ground. I'll let you know how it goes. I've done this in Florida before. They usually just grow.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Sep 10, 2014)

I found these bugs sucking on wild cactus a couple of days ago and now cactus are yellowing and not looking good. I found some on some of my new pads today not the old pads. I will keep you updated of what is going on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2014)

I've GOT to share with you my prickly pear cactus story! Years ago, like thirty years ago, I was renting a house with a bushy, branchy prickly pear cactus that I wanted GONE. (It was O.K. with the land lord.) I wacked it into sections with a machete and then ground the whole thing up with a lawnmower. To my amazement, almost every little segment of cactus leaf sprouted and it became an entire yard full if small cactus! My thinking is: It's easier to grow it than to kill it! These days, I purchase cactus pads on rare occasions at the local flea market, already void of the thorns for 2 for $1. I still have the scars..........


----------



## sulcata2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! Great information on cactus propagation and care that we can all use....especially here in Florida where they do quite well!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 12, 2014)

I started getting the Russian's area ready for winter, A few of the robusto pads were in the way so they were removed and set into a empty clay pot and then the soil was added. They wont do much until next spring. But will be fine in the clay pot over winter. The nursery pot next to them was done the same way but earlier in the year giving the pads time to root before it gets cold and wet. The depth of the pads in the soil when I start pads this way depends on the size of the pot and how big the pads are,because I put the pads in first and then add dirt.

Sometimes I just lay the pads on their side and let them grow.


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 10, 2014)

My garden. Lol


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

How long does it usually take for new growth on these?

(BTW @Tom, I also use my fish tank water to water ALL my plants. Although, I only have a small *growing* colony of guppies)


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 10, 2014)

I seem to remember mine have been in the ground about a month.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> How long does it usually take for new growth on these?



This is variable. Some start sprouting right away. Others wait until the next spring and even then don't do much. Just plant several. Some will take off and others will be slower about it.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> This is variable. Some start sprouting right away. Others wait until the next spring and even then don't do much. Just plant several. Some will take off and others will be slower about it.



I only have one, as I'm limited on room where they'll have sunlight/grow light, but when warmer weather rolls around I'll for sure be ready to plant more!


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested in buying small quantities of spineless prickly pear pads for feeding to your tortoises, I sell small bulk packages of Opuntia Cacanapa (up to about 24 pads) for the lowest prices that I know of, at least on eBay. Check out my profile on here or on ebay "dlevergreen."


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello DLE 
If you don't mind some advise I would post a pict of the adult plants and a pict of the pads with a dollar bill so the buyer can see the size of the pads . Just trying to help Ya .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2014)

But it probably would be better if you posted in "Personal Promotion" after you've made 100 posts. What you're doing now might be construed as spam, and you just might find yourself banned from the forum with your posts deleted.


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Grandpa Turtle-- I've just been warned I can't do too much advertising on here, so I'm trying to make sure I'm not overstepping any boundaries, but that's good advice, thanks!!


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm definitely not trying to spam anyone-- so I can cut back to whatever degree I need to.


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Yvonne


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 11, 2014)

DLEvergreen said:


> If anyone is interested in buying small quantities of spineless prickly pear pads for feeding to your tortoises, I sell small bulk packages of Opuntia Cacanapa (up to about 24 pads) for the lowest prices that I know of, at least on eBay. Check out my profile on here or on ebay "dlevergreen."


----------



## Tactical Tort (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## DLEvergreen (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Tactical Tort


----------



## Elizabeth Tucker (Oct 15, 2014)

rearlpettway said:


> Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation
> View attachment 92899
> View attachment 92900
> 
> ...


Hmm, Looks like you have good collection.......... (y)


----------



## jskahn (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone know an EASY way to de-thorn Prickly Pear cactus? My property is loaded with it, but it is not the spineless type.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice pads!


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 14, 2014)

I u


jskahn said:


> Does anyone know an EASY way to de-thorn Prickly Pear cactus? My property is loaded with it, but it is not the spineless type.



I use a torch - hold it parallel to the pad - makes the job kind of fun.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2014)

I buy cheap pot scrubbers at the dollar store (like scotch brite) and dedicate one to cactus only. Lightly scrub the pad until all the glochids have been removed. Then toss that scrubber pad so you don't accidentally pick it up again and get more stickers in your fingers.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 14, 2014)

Iochroma said:


> I u
> 
> 
> I use a torch - hold it parallel to the pad - makes the job kind of fun.





Yvonne G said:


> I buy cheap pot scrubbers at the dollar store (like scotch brite) and dedicate one to cactus only. Lightly scrub the pad until all the glochids have been removed. Then toss that scrubber pad so you don't accidentally pick it up again and get more stickers in your fingers.


Thanks, both great ideas
]


----------



## Blkjkoknhrt (Jan 3, 2015)

Got one started already - Munster eats his "pad" first, he gets some almost every day. It's the green cubes in the middle left...


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 4, 2015)

I live in the UK. Have grown fruit n veg for years. Do you think prickly pear cactus can be grown over here in our climate.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 4, 2015)

Just ordered these seeds. Opuntia macrorhiza (Blue Morph) - Very Hardy Plains Prickly Pear - Fresh Seeds

Are these any good? Will they take long from seed? Please don't tell me my tort grows quicker. lol


----------



## Blkjkoknhrt (Jan 8, 2015)

I just put a smaller pad callous - end down in a small pot under fluorescent light with regular potting soil and watered well when it got dry. I alsopropped it up with some toothpicks. This is the pic after 2 weeks...dunno if it's a flower or a pad yet...

The other sprouts to the right are carrot greens grown from the top of a carrot. VARIETY! That's what it's about!


----------



## J.P. (Jan 8, 2015)

Blkjkoknhrt said:


> I just put a smaller pad callous - end down in a small pot under fluorescent light with regular potting soil and watered well when it got dry. I alsopropped it up with some toothpicks. This is the pic after 2 weeks...dunno if it's a flower or a pad yet...


 
wow. that is quick. is the cactus under the light 24/7? that may explain the quick develoment. i have mine outside, over a week now and i see nothing. i hope it doesn't take too long before i can feed newly grown pads to my leopards.


----------



## Blkjkoknhrt (Jan 8, 2015)

Yep, as I said, actually plain 100w incandescent bulbs got it started. I just added a cheap fluorescent fixture this week. I KNOW it was this quick 'cause I've only had the tort since Dec14 and started the "Garden" about a week or so later.

Plants growing so far: Spider plants, African Violets, Peperomia spp, chia seeds, Carrot tops and of course, Opuntia.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 14, 2015)

Yellow Turtle said:


> It's interesting to see how small the container needed to plant this pad. I always think they need bigger, but yours seem do well.



Yes! Succulents do not grow roots in response to water; they grow them in search of water. So you want an environment that drains well and is usually largely dry. The energy for making roots comes from the plant's storage.
This is the secret to aloes, BTW. Crowd their roots in small pots. Then you can drench them or leave them out in the summer rain pretty safely.

I haven't propagated opuntia by pads, but if i did, i would use pure vermiculite/perlite and only a trace of 10-60-10 or the like, or maybe even just bone meal.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is a opuntia pad that is all shriveled up very dry and no weight to it. But,

Put in a container with enough water to keep the bottom submerged and 6 days later it has roots growing out the bottom


And ready to be planted.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2015)

jskahn said:


> Does anyone know an EASY way to de-thorn Prickly Pear cactus? My property is loaded with it, but it is not the spineless type.



I had a visit from a trucker a few days ago and we were talking about cactus. He said when he was a kid he discovered that if he got cactus thorns stuck in his hand all he had to do was rub his hands in his hair and they came out. Evidently the thorns just fell out of the hair.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 7, 2015)

These were all started by just sticking a large pad about 1/3rd of the way in the ground and forgetting about them. Optunia without thorns. 

They've been in ground about 9 mos.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Just ordered these seeds. Opuntia macrorhiza (Blue Morph) - Very Hardy Plains Prickly Pear - Fresh Seeds
> 
> Are these any good? Will they take long from seed? Please don't tell me my tort grows quicker. lol


I ordered the same type, along with humifusa seeds. Just put them in dirt a few days ago and have no idea how long they will take, but am really looking forward to having cactus in my yard! Who would have thought there were cactus that were hardy in Minnesota and the UK, right?


----------



## DawnH (Jun 21, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> View attachment 133055
> 
> 
> These were all started by just sticking a large pad about 1/3rd of the way in the ground and forgetting about them. Optunia without thorns.
> ...



Wow - I am so glad to see this. I have been worried about babying these (making sure I plant them right) and this gives me a bit more confidence!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Wow - I am so glad to see this. I have been worried about babying these (making sure I plant them right) and this gives me a bit more confidence!


Hi, just found this thread. I'm in Central Texas and Prickly Pear cactus grow like weeds all over. I have the spineless variety in my garden that I started from just couple of pads 16-17 yrs ago and the thing grew so big in my least controlled part of a garden that I had to seriously reduce it by breaking off huge branches. I piled the broken off branches on the ground where they were out of view and didn't have the time to get to them (to dispose of them) for several weeks. They all sprouted bunches of healthy looking roots! No one around here seemed to be needing/wanting them in their lanscape so I ended up throwing them out. It made me sad though to trash perfectly healthy, strong plants. I wish I knew back then to look for some tortoise lovers to give those away to


----------



## DawnH (Jul 31, 2015)

Pearly said:


> Hi, just found this thread. I'm in Central Texas and Prickly Pear cactus grow like weeds all over. I have the spineless variety in my garden that I started from just couple of pads 16-17 yrs ago and the thing grew so big in my least controlled part of a garden that I had to seriously reduce it by breaking off huge branches. I piled the broken off branches on the ground where they were out of view and didn't have the time to get to them (to dispose of them) for several weeks. They all sprouted bunches of healthy looking roots! No one around here seemed to be needing/wanting them in their lanscape so I ended up throwing them out. It made me sad though to trash perfectly healthy, strong plants. I wish I knew back then to look for some tortoise lovers to give those away to


GAH!! I don't want to hear this...LOL.  I have heard quite a few people say how they have ran them over with mowers and they just pop back up. We had them growing as a child... STILL looking for some locally!!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 1, 2015)

DawnH said:


> GAH!! I don't want to hear this...LOL.  I have heard quite a few people say how they have ran them over with mowers and they just pop back up. We had them growing as a child... STILL looking for some locally!!


You don't have them in your area? Guess you guys get a lot more humidity than we do in Austin area. The wild prickly pear here is the thorny one and it plagued the ranchers pastures, they hate it! It is quite beautiful in a Spring when they put out those gorgeous "yellow roses". The flowers are so bright and showy, just stunning! Mine didn't bloom all the years I've had it. I thought it was just a nonblooming kind, but the stinker started blooming this spring. Same "yellow rose" type of flower like her thorny cousin. Mine is supposed to be spineless it looks that way until you touch the sucker with bare hands. It has those tiny short needles that embed in your hand and hurt like a devil. I burnt them off with a torch and keep a pad in my veggie crisper for the babies. They haven't taken interest in chewing on the slivers of it I put in there food, but they eat it blended with their greens, fruits, veggies, mazuri. If you ever come this way, we'll dig you up a couple of old stems


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 12, 2015)

rearlpettway said:


> Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation
> View attachment 92899
> View attachment 92900
> 
> ...


Hi there. Just brought some pads back from Spain. I've read your post and now think I know what I'm doing.
I had to rip these off the plant, does that matter or do I need to cut them before planting? 

Thanks and great thread.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 13, 2015)

Spotted these today, they are the first seedlings from one of my new hardy spine-less. They are from last years seeds, hopefully many more will pop up.


----------



## Tort Love (Aug 13, 2015)

rearlpettway said:


> Prickly Pear Cactus Propagation
> View attachment 92899
> View attachment 92900
> 
> ...


Thank you where can you get the pads can sulcatas eat the flowers and fruit


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 14, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Spotted these today, they are the first seedlings from one of my new hardy spine-less. They are from last years seeds, hopefully many more will pop up.



So cool! 
Probably a stupid question BUT I'm going to ask anyways 
Where did you get seeds???????


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 14, 2015)

Tactical Tort said:


> So cool!
> Probably a stupid question BUT I'm going to ask anyways
> Where did you get seeds???????


Not stupid, I usually find a pad or two of a different type of opuntia than the ones I grow already. If I'm lucky the pads will grow and survive our winter weather, and in a couple years will bloom and have viable seeds in the fruit. Then I plant the seeds in different manners at different depths to see what happens, and what works and what don't .These seeds were left in the fruit, cut open longways and just pushed into the soil with my finger very early this past spring.


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 14, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not stupid, I usually find a pad or two of a different type of opuntia than the ones I grow already. If I'm lucky the pads will grow and survive our winter weather, and in a couple years will bloom and have viable seeds in the fruit. Then I plant the seeds in different manners at different depths to see what happens, and what works and what don't .These seeds were left in the fruit, cut open longways and just pushed into the soil with my finger very early this past spring.



Thanks! Very cool! My cactus haven't made it big enough to have fruit yet. I've cut the pads and replant to grow my herd of cactus plus feeding some. Seems smarter to wait for fruit and harvest/plant the fruit-seeds! Going to switch focus to the seeds! Thanks again for the info! May even snag some fruit from neighbors who have gladly given me access to their cactus just haven't taken them up on it. Yet..... 
Thanks again!


----------

